#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Beautiful Yunnan

## momo8

One of my favourite places in China with beathtaking views and out of the way places to visit if you know the locals.



The drive to this small village we travelled to a few weeks ago can be quite dangerous as it is in the mountains, lots of rock falls and bad roads.






This is the village we reached, a lot of the history and architecture has been preserved and restored to its original beauty.







The people lead a simple life and I was struck by the peacefulness of the place.



The Cafe- only modern concession that didn't serve coffee.






Traditional arts such as calligraphy are still taught to the young people, it's a dieing art form.




A small lane in the village.








Haven't been in one of these in years, and the horse stunk.






I love these curtains. They do a lot of weaving, dyeing and embroidery in the village as their livelihood, which you can see in the materials and fabrics adorned everywhere.







House interior.











Are this koi or carp anyone?

----------


## pai nai ma

why not name the region/city? 

i have wanted to teach in yunnan for quite awhile. hope to do a year sometime soon.

great pics. pretty place. you went in august? looks coldish.

----------


## momo8

Local delicacies




This salty dried fish is delicious with the chillies.



Delicious noodles.



 The dog keeping a watchful eye on things.


 The local market this is char siu or bbcued pork, yummy.



Fresh honeycomb.

----------


## momo8

The lake not far from the village on the way back.

An Introduction to Yunnan Province äº å ç ç® ä» read more about Yunnan pronvince in China.

A great trip, highly recommended.

----------


## pai nai ma

was this trip business for your hubby or all pleasure?

do you have any contacts in yunnan i might be able to exchange emails with?

----------


## momo8

> why not name the region/city? i have wanted to teach in yunnan for quite awhile. hope to do a year sometime soon. great pics. pretty place. you went in august? looks coldish.


Takes ages to post pics. :Sad:   This is a village in the mountains so coolish when we went, was actually May. Don't know what teaching possibilities they have in Yunnan but definitely worth a visit. This village I went to with a Chinese friend not your usual touristy place.

----------


## momo8

> was this trip business for your hubby or all pleasure? do you have any contacts in yunnan i might be able to exchange emails with?


A Chinese friend who knows some guy in the village, some family connection so couldn't post any pics of them. Just a pleasure trip, I like out of the way places.
 If you need any contacts in China PM me know some teachers there too.

----------


## killerbees

Great pics, thanks for posting. This place looks really nice...

----------


## bustak

gorgeous pictures & the food looks delicious!

What camera are you using?

----------


## sabang

Beautiful pic's, beautiful Province.
I spent ten days in Yunnan in 1994 with the ex wife- loved it.
Did you visit Dali, and the Stone Forest Momo?

----------


## kingwilly

great pics, i been there, looks great! (but not much to do!)

----------


## who

> why not name the region/city? 
> 
> i have wanted to teach in yunnan for quite awhile. hope to do a year sometime soon.
> 
> great pics. pretty place. you went in august? looks coldish.


 
The majority of Yunnan is on a Plateau, cleverly named the 'Yunnan Plateau'.  It is about 2,000 meters high and hence cool all year round.  But because it is southerly it never becomes uncomfortably cold.  Some what like San Francisco.  There are 5 airlines that fly from BKK to Kunming (the capitol).  Thai flys daily and it take about 2 hours, 2 days a week stopping in Chiang Mai.

----------


## who

> The lake not far from the village on the way back.
> 
> An Introduction to Yunnan Province äº å ç ç® ä» read more about Yunnan pronvince in China.
> 
> A great trip, highly recommended.


I very much agree: Highly recommended.

----------


## who

> gorgeous pictures & the food looks delicious!
> 
> What camera are you using?


The food IS delicious. The population of Yunnan is about 40% non-Chinese i.e. non-Han so the food is very different and very good.

The total population of Yunnan is about 34 million of which 6 million live in the beautiful, flower filled and modern city of Kunming. 
Yunnan is called "the land of eternal spring" What an experience it is to get on a plane in sweltering, sticky Bangkok and 2 hours later step off into the cool fresh air of a high mountain plateau. If you go to the western part of the province it is even higher,almost 10,000 feet on flat ground. At that point you would be on the Tibetan Plateau.

----------


## who

Yunnan is only about 2 hours from Bangkok and about an hour from Chiang Mai.  Thai flys daily for about $600.  2 times from CM.  I don't know why we don't hear more about the place.  And, oh yah,  cheap.

----------


## pai nai ma

it is the most culturally diverse province as well.

----------


## plorf

But why is the flight so expensive ? It's just a 1 hr flight.

----------


## mad_dog

> it is the most culturally diverse province as well.


 I think some ethnic Thais live in this province. They even have one day of Songkran. I'd love to go.

----------


## theudonshawn

pretty spot, thanks for the pics... are the old houses for show, or do people live and work there?

----------


## momo8

They live there and carve out their livelihood as best as they can. It is an inspiring place, like walking back in time.

----------


## Takeovers

Hi momo

Beautiful, what a contrast to the big Cities.

----------


## kwai73

Looks nice. Mebbe I'll try to get a job down there at the end of my contract (teaching in Northern Ching at the mo - it was -27 with the windchill the other day!).

I guess you'd need a car to be able to get to some of those less touristy places. Makes me wish I'd learnt to drive.

----------


## ossierob

Great story and pics....looking at some of that wonderful woodwork inside and about the houses makes we muse over the mastery of those early woodworkers....love a good woody I do

----------


## grefattys

what beautiful views, I'm hungry seeing those food pictures.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Haven't been in one of these in years, and *the horse stunk*.


Excellent remark to those green weirdos always complaining for car gas emissions.

----------


## nabila1230

wow its really beautiful and heart touching pictures, i really like it and i find it very interesting, thanks to share with us

----------

